# Can You Critique My Bird'S Photo Please



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

My wife has recently taken an interest in photography, i bought her a bridge camera which she takes everywhere with her and she took the following pic without my knowledge, i absolutely love it and cant believe she took it herself:










what are your thoughts? i cant tell why i like it but i think it looks ace.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Very good! Great composition and sharp focus, it's quite moody while still looking fresh and bright. :thumbsup:

(and it's got doggies in it so it's a winner with me every time!)


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great shot. Well framed and nicely focused.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it too. I used to be freelance photograher for local rag when I was at uni to pay the bills. Because it was a non-colour paper all the photos we took were b&w I think you improve your skills no end in mono as you have to get detail pin sharp and exposure needs to be correct in order for the tones and shadowing to bring the picture to life.

Trees, snow and a figure or two always look good in mono and the added interest of the tunnel makes this stand out for me.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a really nice picture. The path draws your eye through it and gives it a lot of depth.

Very sharp too.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah perspective really makes it work!

:thumbsup: from me!


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks very much guys, ive let her have a look at the comments and shes really chuffed. i might suprise her and get it printed and framed.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its good, but if shes looking to improve technique then maybe it would have been better if the subject (you I assume) was off to one side using the 'rule of thirds', sure that rule is cliche but it works most of the time. Anyway its a great snap and she should be proud


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

JonW said:


> Its good, but if shes looking to improve technique then maybe it would have been better if the subject (you I assume) was off to one side using the 'rule of thirds', sure that rule is cliche but it works most of the time. Anyway its a great snap and she should be proud


+1 ... only if I'm being over critical. :hypocrite:

I suppose you could crop the pic to obtain the phi / golden / 1/3 rule.

However great potential :thumbsup:

Well done.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

thats really good, thanks for the constructive comments, ive just googled for 1/3 rule and it makes perfect sense, it definately makes an image more interesting and its something she now wants to go out and practice.

the point of the thread was for advice as much as appreciation so cheers guys.

if you wouldnt mind having a look at another pic she took i think she has been inadvertently doing it without knowing


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes thats basically the rule in action. I took a picture of my sister hanging from a gibbet with a noose like she was a gonner a few years back and it was the rule of thirds that made the pic work, but work it did! if only i could find it for you LOL

Edit to add that if you flipped that sea photo it would work better i reckon...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What I like about this picture, what slaps me in the eye, is that tiny patch of colour right in the middle of the picture.

Very good.

(Try doing the rule of thirds with a 6x6 neg.... Bl**dy Ansel Adams)


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

a well made photograph. has a kind of sadness in it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

There is a tendency on the part of automatic cameras to mis meter snow scenes.. they 'see' a brightly lit scene and under expose, blocking up the shadows and greying out the highlights...

Lightening the shadows and lowering the overall contrast gives... (3 different crops)....



























​


----------

